# Renting DVC Points



## hypnotiq (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey all,

I'm considering trying to rent points for a trip I'm taking to Disneyland in June. June 23-25 to be exact. From the calculators Ive found, I think its around 44pts for a Studio @ Grand Californian.  My gf has never been to a Disney hotel and I wanted to surprise her (I'm taking her for the opening of Cars Land).

The two questions I have are:

1) Am I too close to my trip date to be able to accomplish this?  5mo?

2) Outside of Tug Marketplace and the Mousesavers forum, what are the best, reputable places to find points for rent?

Thanks,
Nico


----------



## presley (Jan 18, 2012)

You are most likely too close to book those dates at VGC because there are so few units.

The best place to rent points is on the Rent/Transfer board on Mouseowners.com.   There are many members renting out points there all the time.


----------



## a1000monkeys (Jan 18, 2012)

This may be a difficult resquest since there are so few units and summer, especially weekends are very popular.  But it never hurts to try.  Check the rent/trade board on mouseowners.com

Also, the official opening date of Carsland hasn't been announced so it may not be open by then.  You may want to consider going later in the summer (or better yet fall when it's less crowded).


----------



## hypnotiq (Jan 18, 2012)

Im rolling the dice that they are going to have that thing ready by June.  

Worst case, I'll go again in Nov before we head down to Cabo.


----------



## Amy (Jan 21, 2012)

I just checked online availability for you for those dates and they are not available.  In fact, the system showed that even 1 and 2 bedrooms are fully booked for those two days.  Owners can get on the waitlist, so you can see if you can find an owner willing to do that for you.  Because the Grand California is such a small DVC -- I think there are only ~ 50 units -- the rooms get booked pretty early during summers and holidays.  I have been able to book around the 7 month window (and got my first choice 1BR over Xmas last year by calling 7 months in advance).  So if you actually have November dates in mind, you should consider securing a rental for that now from a GC owner; or wait to book with a non GC owners at the 7 months window

As for rentals options, you can also try the DIS Boards' very popular rent/trade forum; there are a lot of renters, even "professional"'ish renters there.  You can only "see" the link to the forum after you log in.  I used to go there to rent my extra points, but the new rules and sponsorship requirements have basically killed the participation of occasional-DIS_participant_and_occasional_DVC_rental owners like me.  Another alternative is to find TUGgers who own DVC who have not yet posted an ad.  Check who participates here and read their posts; then contact them about a rental possibility via PM.  (Please do not PM me; I am not in the market to rent as I need all my points for an Aulani reservation. )


----------

